# making shifters look less beat up after a crash



## rainxman

I low sided after my chain dropped in a corner downhill at 42 mph. My bike for the most part remained unscathed except for my rear skewer, pedals, cork tape, and shifters. What would be the best way to make the shifters go back as close to factory finish as possible or is it best just to replace the shifter levers? My bike has just 100 miles on it.


----------



## Dave Cutter

I really like my bicycle. I take very good care of it and for the most part keep it spotlessly clean and well maintained. I even have some finger nail polish that matches the red trim (I've only used it on one tiny spot).

I fell when my foot just seemed stuck in my clipless pedal... just for a second [in my own driveway]. Besides a little bruise on my pride... I scuffed a chunk out of my brake hood cover.

My 1st thought was to order in a new replacement cover. 

But then I realized... the brake worked fine even with a slightly damaged cover. Touching up a scratch or sanding smooth scuffed aluminum is one thing.... but replacing slightly imperfect but fully functional parts.... would be obsessive. 

Ride safe.


----------



## headloss

If it's just superficial scratches in the clearcoat, it's an easy fix. Clean the area up with a felt polishing wheel and a dremel tool. Grab some testor's clear enamel and apply it into the scratched area with a tooth pick and let dry. After a day or two of drying, wipe the area vigorously with a rubbing alcohol soaked rag, this will remove the surface enamel but leave the enamel that has filled the scratches. Rebuff with the felt polishing wheel and repeat the process one more time if necessary. 

I was able to make my clear-coat covered carbon fiber shift levers (campy) look brand new with that approach.

If you have black cork tape, fill in the gaps with liquid electrical tape... unless they are completely torn and unsalvageable. 

If the pedals are metallic, sand down the damaged area and coat with the clear enamel. If painted, try the approach I mentioned for the shifters.


----------



## rainxman

One shifter are scrapped in like it took a 6 seconds with a demmel in a few places. It functions without issue. I am wondering if this automatically void warranty in the future if say the shifters break?


----------



## Dave Cutter

rainxman said:


> One shifter are scrapped in like it took a 6 seconds with a demmel in a few places. It functions without issue. I am wondering if this automatically void warranty in the future if say the shifters break?


I'd think/guess your warranty remains intact. Glad to read the dremel buffed it out/up OK. These things do happen.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Hey, Mr. Cutter! Off topic, I know . . . but your signature ROCKS!

"If I didn't bicycle when the weather is bad... I wouldn't be a cyclist. I'd just be another old fat man... with a bicycle hanging in his garage." When we lived in the Northeast, truer words were never spoken. Thanks for the memories!

Now that we live in the Tucson area, not so much. But, El Tour de Tucson was a bit of a challenge this year.










Admittedly, I did not ride it. I have gotten spoiled by our usual, warm, sunny days.


----------

